# Living in Milan, Italy



## Stan Yugai

Hello, 

Please share your tips about living in Milan. It would be great to learn about housing, schools, health care, Italian courses, locations of grocery stores, taxes, etc. Thank you in advance.

Regards, 
Stan


----------



## initaly

I can't think of many tips that are specific to Milan. What information are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Sallysoapdish

I live an hour away and find Milan a bit like London in that it's very expensive and you get completely lost if you drive about! Are you coming from the UK? I know there are Bilingual schools in Monza at least (just outside Milan) but you pay the price. Other than that it would depend where exactly you go as to what the local school would be. In an OFSTED report recently (survey of all countries in developed world) Italy came out well for schooling so I would say your children could do well here. My top tip for living in Milan is to not trust the road signs, they are RUBBISH!!! Good luck!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

Just curious. Rubbish in what way? Not that I'm planning to drive in Milan. I'm still too scared to drive in England, and I've lived here three years now.


----------



## Sallysoapdish

The road signs send you entirely the wrong way! We drove round and round and round...for ages once in Milan, the signs for where you want to go will be there one minute and then they disapear leaving you guessing and driving in circles! We had just driven over from the UK so after a 14 hour drive in a luton van it was a nightmare!!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

Ooh, I sympathize! We actually had a similar experience in Florida. Long flight from the UK, then eternal driving in circles trying to find our hotel - in a really LARGE rental vehicle. I was a nervous wreck by the time we finally got there.


----------



## terrance11979

i want imigrate to italy so i need help am from ghana


----------



## synthia

They probably took lessons from the people who do road signs in Pennsyvania, or maybe all the Italian immigrants imported the skill. A favorite trick is to put the sign after you need it, so you know you missed your turn or whatever.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

Ah, I wonder if Bill Cosby (an American comedian) travelled much in Pennsylvania. Many years ago he commented on how helpful it was to see a "bump" sign after you'd gone over the bump so you'd know what you had hit.


----------



## Goldberg

Hi I think we are digressing can we stick to what it is like to live in Milan, I think alot of people would like to know more about the fashion capital of the world.


----------

